# XLC PRO SP-T04 Telescopic seatpost



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

After popping the top of my Race Face Turbine seatpost and replacing it with a spare Turbine that also made me nervous. I decided to look into adjustable seatposts, I settled on the XLC mainly based on price $146 American from XXCycle. Though I was skeptical I took the chance because the 100mm KS LEV is not available until November and figured it wouldn't be a big loss if its a dud.

First impressions
Well built but a little on the heavy side(but not that much compared to my KS I900R)
Very little lateral movement. (A lot less than the I900R)
Infinite travel adjust is great and holds position when lifting the bike from the seat. 
The remote is OK nothing spectacular but gets the job done. 
When pushing it down it is not as smooth as the KS and seems to hit resistance points, though noticeable when doing this by hand, it is hardly noticeable when riding. 

Overall after one ride with it, I do like like it and would recommend it as viable adjustable seatpost especially at this price point. Now Eye-candy


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Cool it looks good, thanks for the review.


----------

